# Local TTTF blend vs. SuperSeed Store SS1000 TF



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

I found, what looks to me, to be a pretty good local seed blend at a much cheaper cost than SSStore. About $54 for 15 lbs. What do you guys think about this blend of TTTF? From my research it looks like KSU has all of these varieties in their top rated list:



I used this blend last year on a few areas in my front yard, and it seems to be doing good with that nice deep color i like and comes in thick. Seems to spread too oddly enough. I'm in the process of preparing for this year's back yard renovation and wondering if i should move up to the SSS stuff. SSS is double the cost, so i'm wondering if it's really worth it over this blend


----------



## jah (Jul 27, 2019)

It is not worth it to spend more. If you can find a blend locally that is certified (blue tag) with a mix of varieties recommended by your state extension folks, that is what you want to go with. There are a dozen other variables that are more important than spending double the cost for perhaps the absolute top variety in the NTEP trials for your area.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

jah said:


> It is not worth it to spend more. If you can find a blend locally that is certified (blue tag) with a mix of varieties recommended by your state extension folks, that is what you want to go with. There are a dozen other variables that are more important than spending double the cost for perhaps the absolute top variety in the NTEP trials for your area.


Looks like the bags have both the blue "certified seed" tag and an "A-list approved" tag on them.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Seed super store is charging you for their "free shipping". If you can find a local source of good varieties and 0 weed and cheaper, go for it.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Unitedseeds way cheaper and also blue tag seeds.


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

This is the same blend I've used, been pretty happy over all. I say give it a shot! The photo below was taken around last week of June.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

gmorf33 said:


> I found, what looks to me, to be a pretty good local seed blend at a much cheaper cost than SSStore. About $54 for 15 lbs. What do you guys think about this blend of TTTF? From my research it looks like KSU has all of these varieties in their top rated list:
> 
> 
> 
> I used this blend last year on a few areas in my front yard, and it seems to be doing good with that nice deep color i like and comes in thick. Seems to spread too oddly enough. I'm in the process of preparing for this year's back yard renovation and wondering if i should move up to the SSS stuff. SSS is double the cost, so i'm wondering if it's really worth it over this blend


Where at in Kansas are you?


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> gmorf33 said:
> 
> 
> > I found, what looks to me, to be a pretty good local seed blend at a much cheaper cost than SSStore. About $54 for 15 lbs. What do you guys think about this blend of TTTF? From my research it looks like KSU has all of these varieties in their top rated list:
> ...


I live about 45m away from Wichita. There's a couple places in Wichita that carry this stuff. Not sure if there's other areas in Kansas that carry it, but i would be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

gmorf33 said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > gmorf33 said:
> ...


Got ya. Yeah there is a place in Topeka that sells the same stuff. I think you will have good luck with it. Reason I asked where you were was to check to see if you were in Topeka because I was going to recommend you check out another place for seed but never mind lol

But like others have said dont pay that premium SSS price when you already got high quality seed that close to ya. SSS is really for someone who has no other options or is very picky and wants a specific cultivator


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

e30m3ICT said:


> This is the same blend I've used, been pretty happy over all. I say give it a shot! The photo below was taken around last week of June.


Nice looking lawn! That's a beautiful color!


----------

